# 私の役目は　はやく　お前を一人前に



## SeekerOfPeace

私の役目は　はやく　お前を一人前に　音てるいとだが　おせっても　しかたあ

るまい。

  In this sentence 私のやゆめ means “my business”. It is followed by the particle は　which implies that what comes previously is the topic of the sentence.

  I have no idea what はやくmeans as I can’t find any information about this expression in any of my dictionaries. 

  In the following segment: お前を一人前に
  What does the お　mean just before the 前? 

  Now, 前 means “before” and “を” is a particle which marks a direct object. The direct object in this segment is 一人前 which means “adult”. 

  So I’m guessing it means: “Before you become an adult”.

  What is the purpose of に there however? This kind of puzzles me…

  As for this segment: 音てるいとだが I’m confused as well. 音　means “sound”. I would guess that てる　is a verb ending or an inflection of some sort. As for the rest, I’m lost though.

  As for this part おせっても I can’t translate any of it. I can’t tell which hiragana combination makes up which word, even when I paste the whole string of hiragana in my dictionary software.

  Same thing forしかたあ andるまい.

  Is there anything I could look out for to be able to discern the words and differenciate them from particles or verb endings?


----------



## kareno999

音てるいとだが　should be 育（そだ）てることだが
No idea what おせっても is.


> What does the お　mean just before the 前?


お前 means "you"
しかたあるまい = しかた(method, way)+ある(have, there be)+まい(probably not)


----------



## Tejano Rafael

SeekerOfPeace said:


> 私の役目は　はやく　お前を一人前に　音てるいとだが　おせっても　しかたあるまい。


As *kareno999* has already pointed out to you, there are some mistakes in what you have written. It should be 私の役目は早くお前を一人前に育てることだがあせってもしかたあるまい。Probably the handwriting was not so clear, I guess.

This means, "It is my job to quickly bring you up (educate you) to be an adult, but it won't do (me) much good to be impatient."
私の役目 (わたしのやくめ）= my job, my duty
はやく (早く） = quickly (or perhaps, "as quickly as possible" is implied. It would be more likely to say that in English, but just say "quickly" in Japanese.)
お前 = you (very informal, to someone very close or inferior)
（に）育てる = to educate
あせって（あせる） = be impatient


----------



## SeekerOfPeace

Wow, thanks for all the replies! Very useful.

About はやく. I figured as much but I wasn't sure.

Ok, please, please explain to me why the writer would write:

はやく and not 早く。

I've just started studying Japanese and I don't know why they sometimes write the Kanji and sometimes write how to say the Kanji.

Is there any logic to this? I mean, are there any rules to follow?


----------



## NonComposMentis

SeekerOfPeace said:


> Ok, please, please explain to me why the writer would write:
> 
> はやく and not 早く。
> 
> I've just started studying Japanese and I don't know why they sometimes write the Kanji and sometimes write how to say the Kanji.
> 
> Is there any logic to this? I mean, are there any rules to follow?



I don't think there are any hard-and-fast rules. I've been told that about 25% kanji to 75% kana is a good mix. But in this sentence it probably looks better without the kanji because if you look at it with the kanji, there are too many kanji so that it reads more slowly. With はやく　(no kanji)、the more important ideas seem to stand out better, making it read more smoothly. (This is just a non-native half-educated guess.)

As a non-native speaker, I sometimes choose kana instead of kanji if I'm not sure which kanji is appropriate. E.g., はやく　can be written 早く or 速く and if I didn't know which to use here, I'd use はやく.  

But I'm sure any native speaker would know that 早く is correct here.


----------



## SeekerOfPeace

Such a friendly community!

Thanks!

Another question:

 あせって（あせる） = be impatient

I'm once again quite lost. 

I thought the る　ending meant that what followed was a verb. 

But in this case, to be impatient is an adjective, not a verb!

The way I understand it:

あせる is the infinitive form and あせって　is the inflected form.

Which brings me to another question:

The sufix って　what does it mean? I mean, what information does it give you about your verb (adjective?)

Thanks so much.


----------



## porquenominombre

Hello.
あせる is a verb, and it belongs to the second group, so it should be あせて instead of あせって. When you translate it, in English is an adjective, you are right. But in Japanese, it works as a verb, that means "to be impatient". This happens a lot when you are translating from Japanese to other languages. For instance, "to like" is a verb in English, but if you translate it to Japanese, it becomes an adjective 好きな. 
On the other hand, the て form of verbs is used to link one verb to another and express a lot of things, depending on the context (polite requests て+ ください, present progressive て+いる, the finishing of an action of your regret て+しまう, etc.)


----------



## Raroofu

porquenominombre said:


> Hello.
> あせる is a verb, and it belongs to the second group, so it should be あせて instead of あせって.


Hi.

 あせて is from the verb 褪せる (あせる): to fade.
http://eow.alc.co.jp/あせて/UTF-8/

あせって is from the verb 焦る (あせる): to get in big hurry, to become impatient.
http://eow.alc.co.jp/焦って/UTF-8/?ref=wl

HTH


----------



## cheshire

投げた：　I threw.
投げて： I'm in the state of having thrown something. （抛着?）

Likewise, あせって： I'm in the state of being impatient. I've been impatient. I'm impatient. Being impatient.


----------

